

Greenpeace Co-Founder Declares Himself a Climate Change Skeptic - KhalilK
http://science.slashdot.org/story/15/03/21/2132254/greenpeace-co-founder-declares-himself-a-climate-change-skeptic

======
dalke
This isn't new, or perhaps I should say, it isn't surprising. He's being
saying such things for at least a decade. See
[http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2007/feb/16/1](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2007/feb/16/1)
:

> Yesterday's Independent devoted half a page to an article entitled Nuclear
> Energy? Yes Please, by Canadian Dr Patrick Moore, billed as "a former leader
> of Greenpeace, and chair of Greenspirit Strategies". And therefore,
> presumably, a man well placed to question British environmentalists'
> misguided suspicions about nuclear power. Might it have helped the paper's
> readers to understand his stance had they known that his last involvement
> with Greenpeace was 21 years ago; that he currently heads something called
> the Clean & Safe Energy Coalition, which is reportedly wholly funded by the
> US Nuclear Energy Institute; that he wrote last year to the Royal Society
> arguing there was "no scientific proof" that mankind was causing global
> warming; and that he is on record advocating the felling of tropical
> rainforests and the planting of genetically engineered crops? Guess we'll
> never know.

------
Aloisius
Does it really matter if humans are the main cause or not? If it is happening,
it is bad for humans and we have to figure out some way to stop it. That's all
that truly matters.

~~~
aaron695
Global warming has become a religion so it's difficult talk about.

He also makes the point he's a sceptic on

"and that it will be catastrophic in the near future"

And even though I, also a sceptic, agree with him, it's not for the reasons he
gives which I find a little crazy. (Plus I'm happy to say it's caused by
humans)

So no, I and he wouldn't agree with the statement

> We have to figure out some way to stop it.

(Yet)

~~~
pedalpete
I am a bit confused how you could say that you are both a sceptic and "happy
to say it's caused by humans". Or are you saying you're a sceptic about the
catastrophic potential?

